# AEW Dynamite Fear The Scissoring vs Gunns and Glory



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I missed them discussing this line up last night. Was there only one match announced? I assume they will announce more on Rampage, but it is rare that AEW only has one match set for the following week.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

2600 tickets sold for Boston…BOSTON 😂


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> I missed them discussing this line up last night. Was there only one match announced? I assume they will announce more on Rampage, but it is rare that AEW only has one match set for the following week.


Yeah only one so far


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good start!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> 2600 tickets sold for Boston…BOSTON 😂


Same Boston they are visiting for the first second time this year and the same Boston that is holding one of the Feds big 4 PPVs in a couple weeks? Same Boston that has the Celtics, Bruins and Patriots currently in season? 

Yeah, the timing for a return here wasn't the best.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> I missed them discussing this line up last night. Was there only one match announced? I assume they will announce more on Rampage, but it is rare that AEW only has one match set for the following week.


They plan to announce more competitors beyong All Ego and Dante Martin for the World Title Elimator tournament on Rampage. I expect we will get all 4 first round matches on both next week's Dynamite and Rampage episodes and then the semis the week after.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sammy vs Bryan in a 2 out of 3 falls match…

I’m totally here for it


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> Sammy vs Bryan in a 2 out of 3 falls match…
> 
> I’m totally here for it


Kinda hoping Bryan wins 2-0 and it creates an angier Sammy who is determined to pin Bryan at FG which obviously puts a wrench in Jericho's plan for the match at FG.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

why are the gunn brothers tagging with swerve in your glory ?? another random match on the show that has no angle behind it.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

hybrid92_ said:


> why are the gunn brothers tagging with swerve in your glory ?? another random match on the show that has no angle behind it.


gunn brothers, like Swerve in our glory, have a rivalry with The Acclaimed. Gunn brothers interrupted Acclaimed during Billy Finn’s b-day segment just last week (where Acclaimed introduced some adoption certificate for Billy Gunn)

plus, Swerve in our Glory is in the boundary between heel /face. Swerve has been acting heel; Keith Lee has been pushing back against it. Tagging with a straight heel team can add some progress to this angle


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

hybrid92_ said:


> why are the gunn brothers tagging with swerve in your glory ?? another random match on the show that has no angle behind it.


Bitching for the sake of bitching.

The Gunns helped SIOG defeat FTR to become number 1 contenders.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

hybrid92_ said:


> why are the gunn brothers tagging with swerve in your glory ?? another random match on the show that has no angle behind it.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587985573716819969


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589075097431703552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588999600706314242

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589044899827093505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588969402543747072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588947501922541569
Card looking solid. If MJF is walking out of Full Gear with the gold, then it seems like Ricky Starks will be his first opponent assuming Starks/Page is the finals.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Card looking solid. If MJF is walking out of Full Gear with the gold, then it seems like Ricky Starks will be his first opponent assuming Starks/Page is the finals.


I could see All Ego winning and a scenario where MJF is walking out of FG a heel and The Firm turning was all a red herring.

Ego could negotiate with TK to trade his World Title shot for an AAC title shot and going back to the path he had declared when The Firm was introduced.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Prosper said:


> Card looking solid. If MJF is walking out of Full Gear with the gold, then it seems like Ricky Starks will be his first opponent assuming Starks/Page is the finals.


I don’t think either Starks or Page are world title contenders. They belong in the TNT or All Atlantic title picture at the moment


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

redban said:


> I don’t think either Starks or Page are world title contenders. They belong in the TNT or All Atlantic title picture at the moment


Yeah I don’t either but looking at the brackets it seems like that’s what they’re going with. It’ll be a one off match anyway. I’d like to see Kingston vs MJF personally but I can’t see him winning against Ethan this Wednesday with the Firm now in play.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Yeah I don’t either but looking at the brackets it seems like that’s what they’re going with. It’ll be a one off match anyway. I’d like to see Kingston vs MJF personally but I can’t see him winning against Ethan this Wednesday with the Firm now in play.


What if after months of MJF refusing to wrestle that "overweight out of shape bum" Eddie Kingston... Eddie would be the guy to beat a heel MJF for the title in late 2023 right before the MJF character attempts to walk into his 2024 FA bid with the AEW World Title in tow. 

Eddie wouldn't necessitate a long run but it could be a fun one.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Card looks solid, seems like Tony is working on featuring more guys we actually want to see, title eliminator tournament is actaully fire too and is set up where everyone involved could benefit massive for the win,


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This upcoming Dynamite episode needs more of Orange Cassidy, Wheeler Yuta, and Daniel Garcia 

Wrestling fans want to see that talented trio.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

hybrid92_ said:


> why are the gunn brothers tagging with swerve in your glory ?? another random match on the show that has no angle behind it.


You're wrong there dude


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a feeling this is going to be a pretty fun show.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

kingston should win the eliminator.... kingston vs mjf on the mic would be pure gold


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590059096501149697


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> This upcoming Dynamite episode needs more of Orange Cassidy, Wheeler Yuta, and Daniel Garcia
> 
> Wrestling fans want to see that talented trio.


Oh, you're actually openly trolling and looking for bites now.

Maybe you've just been a gimmick all along.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I honestly hope that I don't lose power during Dynamite tomorrow night.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Going in with extremely low expectations so I can leave happy when they over deliver with this pretty meh card.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wednesday is still the best day for wrestling!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope MJF gives us a GOAT promo.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems like this is going to be a promo heavy episode. Gotta speed that build to Full Gear


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> This upcoming Dynamite episode needs more of Orange Cassidy, Wheeler Yuta, and Daniel Garcia
> 
> Wrestling fans want to see that talented trio.


This post just screams PAY ATTENTION TO ME GUYS!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ticket update for tonight. Around 800 have sold in the past week.

*All Elite Wrestling
Wed • Nov 09 • 7:00 PM
Agganis Arena, Boston, MA*

Current Setup/Capacity => 4,478
Tickets Distributed => 3,400


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Joe Gill said:


> kingston should win the eliminator.... kingston vs mjf on the mic would be pure gold


I love Eddie but if one has been following AEW storyline, Eddie is becoming more and more unhinged at the moment. The story of him losing tonight and putting over All Ego clean writes itself. 

But that doesn't mean Eddie can't have and shouldn't have a redemption story. Eddie's story of redemption would be cool to see come to fruition starting somewhere around Grand Slam next September. However I do wonder if you don't hold off and instead deliver nothing more than a promo segment in NYC and have MJF refuse to wrestle Eddie for months before they finally meet in December and Eddie can play spoiler to MJFs attempt to take the title into his 2024 FA bid. 

Eddie may not be the hero we need but he might be the one we deserve. He wouldn't even necessitate a long title run either.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590393517099995136


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590393517099995136


We want The Elite!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie's ass is on tonight! 😍









I think shes fighting Sky Blue in a singles match or something.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3500 tickets sold in Boston. That’s just terrible.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590393517099995136


Please, for once in recent months, pleasantly surprise me and serve up something at least semi-exciting and semi-watchable.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bryan Alvarez thinks something big will happen. Keep in mind, his 'something big' was JJ (although he could be big for the live events department, but most weekly viewers aren't concerned about that) last time so temper your expectations.

Though if the Elite are wrestling at Full Gear, they need to get them back either this or next week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Wait AEW Dynamite in Boston tonight?(click the images)It’s from Mercedes instagram story


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590446833331232768
👀


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a feeling we will indeed see the Elite back tonight.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAO I hope Sasha is not that dumb


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

One thing is for sure, it looks like they actually have all of their biggest stars getting tv time tonight. That can only be a good thing.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Wait AEW Dynamite in Boston tonight?(click the images)It’s from Mercedes instagram story
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590446833331232768
> 👀


As much as I’m not a huge fan of Sasha Banks (mostly due to her hyper delusional fan base), there’s no denying she’d be a massive addition to the women's division. I’d love to see a Britt/Sasha feud.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

KingofKings1524 said:


> As much as I’m not a huge fan of Sasha Banks (mostly due to her hyper delusional fan base), there’s no denying she’d be a massive addition to the women's division. I’d love to see a Britt/Sasha feud.


It would be amazing. Think she’s trolling though. Isn’t she under contract?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Bryan Alvarez thinks something big will happen.


Not exactly…


Geeee said:


> so I was watching the show and his reasoning for this is that there are 7 announced segments and the show has 8 segments. In fact, he specifically said that no one should quote him on something big happening tonight.
> 
> Probably what will happen is the Sammy Guevara vs Bryan Danielson will be 2 segments


This.


3venflow said:


> temper your expectations.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

rich110991 said:


> It would be amazing. Think she’s trolling though. Isn’t she under contract?


I don't think that was ever revealed. There were people saying she was released and then people saying they didn’t let her out of her contract. There’s no telling honestly.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Only one man can summon the Bucks back


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

All I want today is for The Elite to return and a Lakers win. Don't let me down wrestling and basketball gods 🙏


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587984543239344129
> In other words eight men tag


Wonder who booked that?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Wonder who booked that?


The holla holla hall of famer?!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Wonder who booked that?


Accusations! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588019737719472129


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah I'm thinking the Elite are back tonight, they need to get some segments in with Death Triangle before Full Gear. I'd hold off on the House of Black return for after Full Gear.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Speaking of Rick Ross... the something big that Alvarez is alluding to for tonight should be The Biggest Boss Rick Ross being announced as Swerve's permanent manager. 

This man was too good in his role last week. Bring him back TK.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> Speaking of Rick Ross... the something big that Alvarez is alluding to for tonight should be *The Biggest Boss Rick Ross being announced as Swerve's permanent manager.*
> 
> This man was too good in his role last week. Bring him back TK.


I wish haha, Rick Ross is not going on tour with AEW though lol, he's got way too much going on.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Yeah I'm thinking the Elite are back tonight, they need to get some segments in with Death Triangle before Full Gear. I'd hold off on the House of Black return for after Full Gear.


Hard to tell when exactly the House returns because we can't really be sure what they are going to do next. 

But hopefully either at FG or the fallout Dynamite since they are airing vignettes for them now.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well Tony has me hyped and Ill be tuning in!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Dammit. I tuned in to the TBS app and was so excited for Dynamite. I forgot about the daylight savings time change. Gotta wait for another hour!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Acknowledgment for all the other international viewers looking at their clocks right now lol

In Australia, Dynamite usually starts at 10am Thursday, then it's 11am, and this week it's midday... and here I am "working" from home today, logging in by 11am, and mentally preparing not to start my day until after Dynamite  

Who else was left hanging due to daylight savings?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Skye vs Hayter. The cameramen have been given their instructions and they know what they must do.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Skye vs Hayter. The cameramen have been given their instructions and they know what they must do.


I thought security cleans the ringside area?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, I can't see this happening:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590384481084796928


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I can't see this happening:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590384481084796928


No way in hell. But now I’m going to be halfway expecting it in the back of my mind haha


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I can't see this happening:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590384481084796928


It this were TNA under Vince Russo he'd advertise that he "guarantees that John Cena will be there, bro" and then act surprised after everybody moans it was Senior and not Junior.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

okay, everyone, I am here and ready to be an annoying cunt in this thread.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Can you smell what the Elite is cooking?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If my power goes out during tonight's Dynamite episode, then I'll blame Nikki Bella.

Only my fellow Floridians here will get my remark (even though it's in her middle name)


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope the future AEW champ, Adam Cole, comes back today.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Britt and Saraya need to make out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Colten looks ridiculous


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Put the TNT title on Swerve at some point next year please


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> I hope the future AEW champ, Adam Cole, comes back today.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

The Heart Break Gunns


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I'm ready to scissor with you guys!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Can you smell what the Elite is cooking?


Trash day here, so yes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTR.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I'm ready to scissor with you guys!!!




Uh




Yeah sure why not


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FTR wrestling on Dynamite 2 weeks in a row I like it


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

more L's than Tom Brady HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

FTR = Dax Hardwood and some dude


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Billy Gunn still got it with the sliding into the ring


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol I thought was Ace Steel for a split second


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590511085630947328


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Another AEW that starts with a bunch of guys in the ring 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590511085630947328


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

4 tag teams that are all entertaining. Love to see it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ugh too much Jay Lethal


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Swerve In Our Glory should come out with Renee as their valet, they're her new New Day 😂


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Britt and Saraya need to make out.


“That’ll put butts in seats.”

I mean, really, it will.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

At last. My computer is working well. Had more pop ups than a Hulk Hogan bus ride


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur just called Keith Lee "Big E" 😂😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So many matches tonight that may get time … I can’t see Sammy getting a pinfall over Bryan. A clean 0-2 loss


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

“It’s The Boston Scissor Party!” -Excalibur 

It took long enough, but The Gunns finally look like a real pro wrestling tag team.

And I swear, if Taz says ‘yam bags’ 8 or 9 more times…


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wait when did Wardlow get announced?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Swerve In Our Glory should come out with Renee as their valet, they're her new New Day 😂



They should come out with Saraya.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow you can really notice the empty seats


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I just got in. What did I miss? I'm guessing not much. Ha.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I better get this out just in case they are returning tonight; The Elite are done for now, Kenny and The Jackson's are returning as Bullet Club. The have an issue with Tony Khan and I have always seen that faction as anti-authority.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think Morrissey has even had a match since he signed


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I don't think Morrissey has even had a match since he signed


I’m ok with that lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just got in. What did I miss? I'm guessing not much. Ha.



You only really missed the entrances and ref Marilyn Manson being annoying in the ring again with her body motions.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just got in. What did I miss? I'm guessing not much. Ha.


It’s dress like a seat night, apparently.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've noticed Ref Audrey has really calmed down with her bullshit since being called out on the internet.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yikers


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I don't understand Bowens haircut at the top and back of his head.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I don't think Morrissey has even had a match since he signed


Mean mugs, puts 1 leg over to get in ring then foot to face is all the 3 things he's done lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur just said "popped a boner" 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

my feeds cutting in and out


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> They should come out with Saraya.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I can’t stand how Excalibur laughs at everything. You’re supposed to be selling a contest to the people listening. A superplex to the outside shouldn’t be funny.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> my feeds cutting in and out


yeah me too. Well video is decent but audio is awful


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> my feeds cutting in and out



same 

#TSN2


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> I can’t stand how Excalibur laughs at everything. You’re supposed to be selling a contest to the people listening. A superplex to the outside shouldn’t be funny.


Unfortunately most announcers do this nowadays, and it absolutely kills me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol someone in the crowd thinking Mercedes Varnado (Sasha Banks) is backstage


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The Ass Boys dressing like HBK, circa 1992.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

UH OH WWE NAME DROPS


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

La Parka said:


> my feeds cutting in and out


*T*urner's *B*otch *S*tation


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Aw he’s not there.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

so is MJF not there? We just get this pre-recorded promo?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Someone brought MJF on a podcast to give this kayfabe promo?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 138357
> 
> 
> 
> Yikers


In a wrestling city like Boston…Sad!


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Why Mercedes?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Whys he not cutting this in the arena? If I was fan I'd be pissed.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol someone in the crowd thinking Mercedes Varnado (Sasha Banks) is backstage


Tasha Manks debuts in the second hour


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

2 weeks in a row, live crowd doesn’t get MJF. More reasons to not buy a ticket.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF for champion!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That stoopid neck tattoo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit MJF dropping facts, that was awesome


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Devil


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> That stoopid neck tattoo.



@RainmakerV2 got a boner.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

A PRESS CONFERENCE?!?!?!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was some interview. Callbacks and all.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mutant God said:


> Why Mercedes?


Why not? Hate her all you want but she is a star in the women's division


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Tasha Manks debuts in the second hour


Bring back Smiley Kylie and team them up as the Boss and Hug Wannabes 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Eastwood said:


> @RainmakerV2 got a boner.



Wait who did what, I missed it. Am I supposed to be aroused?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I was admittedly guilty of downplaying MJF's hype a couple of years ago; but JEEZUS, I've quickly warmed up to this guy ever since that excellent match against Darby Allin last year at Full Gear 2021.

What a FUCKING promo!!! 👏 👏 

MJF is definitely more than ready to be the AEW World Champion


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wait who did what, I missed it. Am I supposed to be aroused?



Cody's neck tattoo was mentioned.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590515736405245952


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Tasha Manks debuts in the second hour


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Why not? Hate her all you want but she is a star in the women's division


Hate her? I mean shes the RoH women's champion why wouldn't she be on the show?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Eastwood said:


> Cody's neck tattoo was mentioned.


Oh thats hawt


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mutant God said:


> Hate her? I mean shes the RoH women's champion why wouldn't she be on the show?


Mercedes Varnado(Sasha Banks)


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What is this Stokely Hathaway BS ? We’re half an hour in and we’ve seen him twice in two separate segments.

also, why is he cursing on the program when the network just said to cut back on that shit like a month ago?

EDIT: he’s accompanying Page to the ring now LOL. He’s been in all 3 segments thus far


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

did he just say dick riding without a license??


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dick riding without a license? Lmao wtf kinky


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

“The worse crime you can commit is dick riding without a license” 😂 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Eddieeeeeee


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Mercedes Varnado(Sasha Banks)


......


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Dick riding without a license is strictly prohibited.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

He just called MJF a dick rider lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

“Dickriding” … they’re allowed to say that?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590516846280994816


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol I forgot Ortiz was still employed, Santana getting injured really screwed him over


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ethan Page not picking Toronto and keeping Hamilton is fucking hilarious, that place is the sweaty asscrack of Ontario.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kingston needs to invest in Just For Men


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eddie's still been playing the loose cannon on Dark/Elevation so it wouldn't surprise me if they do the Sammy/Eddie reversed decision again.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

What did MJF say ??


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they need to get Ortiz another tag partner. Obviously, Eddie is not a long-term option for Ortiz and Ortiz needs a partner


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m so going to the AEW UK show!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

For what it’s worth - Stokely’s promo does hint that Ethan Page could win the tourney and face MJF, following up on the Firm vs MJF angle


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Is someone gonna have to cash something in for Wardlow's open challenge?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It'd be great if AEW runs more than one town in England. At least one show in the north please.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boooooooriiiiiiiiiiiinnnggggg. Doesn’t feel like there’s a PPV in 2 weeks.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kevin Owens vs Austin Theory 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Eastwood said:


> Is someone gonna have to cash something in for Wardlow's open challenge?


Lol I knew this was coming, that Theory cash in was WOAT


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Eddie Kingston is a boring bitch.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the dude with the perfect hair helmet is really distracting me


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm just glad Eddie's usual tit exposure was stopped.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Good God did Tony screw up by letting Punk go. Been a total nightmare since he hasnt been on TV.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was a scary setup but nice finish


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

This match didn't really need a distraction finish.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

All aboard the All Ego Express.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

At least Eddie didn't die.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I know it’s his job but Excalibur knows way too much about wrestling lol

Every wrestling move name
Everyone’s match history in AEW and on the indies 
Every promotion in the history of wrestling 
Everything about NJPW 

The list goes on


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Rough match. Kingston's too fat and slow, and Page isn't strong enough, to pull off half the stuff they were going for. It just looked slow, awkward, and scripted.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow that was essentially a clean win


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Damn, this thing with 10 is still going on?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They look like they are in a circle jerk around Renee 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My weekly does of Renee


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

These geeks


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's Johnny Gargano 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

La Faccion is a faction with one member at this point.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's the Trustbusters!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mason Ryan vs Johnny Gargano 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I don't know who this is and they didn't care enough to put a graphic on the screen to tell me.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Who the fuck are these cunts? 

I haven't watched the show in months


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This company is slowly but surely dying


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> There's Johnny Gargano 😂


Where ?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SCISSOR ME WARDADDY


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Opener was sloppy, but well booked. 

Glad to see Page go over


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Goldberg! Goldberg! Goldberrr…Wardlow!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CivilMan61 said:


> Where ?


Look down.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

holy shit he does look like Gargano but 2 feet taller.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I hate the thing with manager distractions causing the ref to miss a tap-out. Break the fucker's arm.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Wardlow and that goofy clothesline.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

3venflow said:


> La Faccion is a faction with one member at this point.


Should have just merged with The Firm and be The Firm Family Office


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

One Shed said:


> Look down.


Very funny.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Have you guys been enjoying this episode of AEW Dark?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Joe will turn against Wardlow either during or after his match with Hobbs by the looks of things. May be a way to pass the TNT Title on to Hobbs without Wardlow losing clean.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Tell me this isn’t the open challenge…


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow needs to cut a promo on Hobbs after this


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CivilMan61 said:


> Where ?


That guy that got squashed by Wardlow looks just like him! 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

What’s Joe doing…


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

camera cut missed the Joe heel turn


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Look at Joe behind Wardlow.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It's Hobbs's time to take that title!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Warjoe has ended.

It was a good month.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Samoa Joe is the freaking man!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ugh , goodness. The camera shot away right as Joe struck Wardlow


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

what the fuck man, Joe just mad he ain't even half the mighty man Wardlow is.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit Joe!!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Once again AEW cameramen fuck up the angle


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It took like 5 months, but they finally found a couple of suitable opponents for Wardlow.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Is there a team or faction in this company that gets along?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Joe doesn't have an AEW title...


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

At least Joe is on the show doing something. Everyone’s glad no more WarJoe bs


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

FINALLY a solid heel turn in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The heel side has been too weak so this is a good turn.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Geez that was a quick turn for Joe on Wardlow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joe just hard to get excited for atm.


----------



## Smokeycam (Sep 14, 2016)

Geeee said:


> camera cut missed the Joe heel turn


"Vintage AEW camera work! " - M Cole


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Guess Wardlow will do a Lashley


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DMD up next! 😍


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope they unify the ROH TV Title and TNT Title.

Could just call it the AEW TV Title and add the ROH TV title history to its lineage. Would be a decent bit of business, since some HOFers have held that ROH belt.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590521427266240512


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Saraya gotta wrestle again.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I imagine this is a way to get the TNT title on Hobbs in a triple threat without Wardlow being pinned.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Joe probably injured again after whispering in Wardlow's ear.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

They should have a 3 way dance between Hobbs, Wardlow, and Joe with both titles on the line and Hobbs wins and leaves a double champion.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

The show is so sloppy I dont know who is in a program with who anymore.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The camera not catching Joe made it more authentic if anything 🤷‍♂️


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I felt a babyface Joe vs heel Jericho match was needed before Joe flipped on Wardlow


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow vs Hobbs then Wardlow vs Joe back to back is a nice way to keep Wardlow in something of relevance


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Samoa Joe has fatso music 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww Bianca 🤢


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

she gonna handle nyla rose's ass.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The timing of this is weird. I was just watching a youtube show about the lady in that commercial just a couple days ago.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Wardlow vs Hobbs then Wardlow vs Joe back to back is a nice way to keep Wardlow in something of relevance


3 way match could be a lot of fun


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww Bianca 🤢


I don't agree with @LifeInCattleClass much but ya gotta stop this, man


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I guess Wardlow need someone to watch his back so I say just reform The Pinnacle now with 3 of them champions and 1 soon to be champion


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is the best part! Because its the DMD! 😍


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They need to move that shitty Jade/Nyla match to the Buy In


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jade vs. Nyla Rose.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

What Joe needs now is a gimmick change. Put him in some pajama pants and draw a penis on his face. That’s the ticket!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Last Britt vs Saraya promo battle was rough. Hopefully, they nail this one


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Dr Baker borrowing Matt Hardy's pants from the 90's


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige better behave


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590522629945167873


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Joe probably injured again after whispering in Wardlow's ear.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Tony walked all the way to the ring for that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590522629945167873


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Why is Tony leaving?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why does Schiavone even show up for these things? He just awkwardly leaves and or stands there once he's pushed to the side.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I swear Excalibur laughs at everything. Saraya says she’s cleared and he’s literally cracking up laughing. Wtf


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt is dressed like Bayley! 😍


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Who didn’t see that announcement coming lol


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

FICKLE


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DRose1994 said:


> I swear Excalibur laughs at everything. Saraya says she’s cleared and he’s literally cracking up laughing. Wtf


he took some of tonys nose candy before the show


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAO Paige don't even believe the lie she just told 

This is sad


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Why is Tony leaving?


Can't have Britt's undivided attention.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Saraya looks like such a burnt out old skank. Are there really guys out there who find that type of woman attractive? What simps.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh shit Britt is pulling a Hangman Page.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

inb4 sex tape mention.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590523366494306306


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Saraya looks like such a burnt out old skank. Are there really guys out there who find that type of woman attractive? What simps.


Her choice of men and surgery ruined her...Ill never be able to take her serious


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

She's just a superstar.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Missed a chance to call Paige a Diva instead of superstar. Sads.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> inb4 sex tape mention.


You mentioned it before everyone sooo u gonna leave now?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

100% cleared.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Saraya looks like such a burnt out old skank. Are there really guys out there who find that type of woman attractive? What simps.


that stomach tattoo is so sleazy


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Britt killing it!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DMD! DMD! DMD!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DMD vs DP


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Britts promo is kinda brutal, some of that shit had to cut hard lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sadly Britt really believes that, but she couldn't hold WWE Paige jockstrap


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Her choice of men and surgery ruined her...Ill never be able to take her serious


She and Charlotte shop at the same discount face store.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Britt killing it!


Britt still rules the AEW women's division!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh Jesus


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Prosper said:


> Britts promo is kinda brutal


Cringey


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590523844573696000


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

What's wrong with QT's trainee's?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Britt straight up demolished Paige in that segment


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Saraya comes off like the whiney heel here tbh. Britt comes off way cooler.


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Saraya was an addict?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mute.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

When did the superstar do the Tokyo Dome?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Saraya sounds like she's gonna cry.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Paige not exactly getting 100% cheers here..


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Paige had a short run as a Divas champion and was a flop that was buried by Bellas, she didnt start shit 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I've done the Tokyo Dome
I've done the O2
I've done the New Day


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am turning red for these 2 lmao Paige is doing way better than Britt tho Ill give her that


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

She forget to mention that she let Brad Maddox jizz on the NXT women's championship.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I've done the Tokyo Dome
> I've done the O2
> I've done the New Day


/thread


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Saraya kinda coming off as the heel. I'm rooting for Britt after that exchange


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> You mentioned it before everyone sooo u gonna leave now?



???


Why is your asshole hurting?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That felt too scripted for my liking. Crowd was into it though


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590523844573696000


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was eh


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Saraya comes off like the whiney heel here tbh. Britt comes off way cooler.


I did hear some boo's.

Maybe a double turn at full gear?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> She forget to mention that she let Brad Maddox jizz on the NXT women's championship.


A key piece of information skipped over. Unacceptable.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow good job Paige, that was a good segment


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TK going to call an audible and double turn them.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dangerous spot there, move the mic out of the way .


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

And my vagina for this bui


Eastwood said:


> ???
> 
> 
> Why is your asshole hurting?


HUH? lmao


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Saraya needs a heel turn as soon as possible, I don’t mean now, just soon.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

It's not a house. It's an arena. Why does Serena and Swerve not know this?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> 2 weeks in a row, live crowd doesn’t get MJF. More reasons to not buy a ticket.


He's apparently filming a movie where he is supposedly playing Lance Von Erich(you know the Von Erich that wasn't actually part of the family)


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah Paige is cleared but still can't brawl or anything lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> And my vagina for this bui
> 
> HUH? lmao



I am wondering why you seem so angry?


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Best part of the show so far.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Lots of boos for Saraya. She really did come across as a whiny heel. She looks like she smells bad, too.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

La Parka said:


> I did hear some boo's.
> 
> Maybe a double turn at full gear?



Bro, heels and faces are so 1980s bro


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I so want Damage CTRL and Team DMD to all team up as one big mega faction to take over all of women's wrestling! 😍


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Does Britt ever cut a different promo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> She forget to mention that she let Brad Maddox jizz on the NXT women's championship.


Her next feud will be with Tay over gimmick infringement.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

I’ve followed Saraya going all the way back to SHIMMER, and she’s always been a natural heel.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!

Orange Cassidy got some TV time!!

We're saved tonight


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Rhhodes said:


> Does Britt ever cut a different promo


It was exactly what she needed to say.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

So that didn't explain why the jobber was dressed up as Sting? By that I mean, what purpose did it serve?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Britt and Saraya segment was good.

WHAT ON EARTH was that backstage segment with lethal/best friends and etc ? I’m genuinely confused. It was poorly produced


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Lots of boos for Saraya. She really did come across as a whiny heel. She looks like she smells bad, too.


Britt still rules it and is still over! Pushing Saraya over Britt is a big mistake and she seems like she is pretty much just a female CM Punk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They had this Cole Carter fella make a big unmasking only to put him back with the job squad? lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Ethan Page not picking Toronto and keeping Hamilton is fucking hilarious, that place is the sweaty asscrack of Ontario.


That's putting it nicely.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

What the hell man … put this stuff on Rampage


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

SHOCKMASTER


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Orange Cassidy got some TV time!!
> 
> We're saved tonight


Facepalm emoji.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Britt and Saraya segment was good.
> 
> WHAT ON EARTH was that backstage segment with lethal/best friends and etc ? I’m genuinely confused. It was poorly produced


That segment was totallly carried by Britt!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

These are the guys I don’t wanna see.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Letgal vs Trent to start the 2nd hour. That will put butts in seats.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Did he just mention Jeff Jarrett? 

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED!! 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590525416548491265


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it would be funny if Slapnuts just made the one appearance


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Was that Paige/Baker segment the best promo AEW has ever done on the women's side?

Can't believe they follow it with these fucking pricks.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Did this really need to go through a commercial break ?


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

I woke up from a nap and thought I was back in 2009!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

H.B.Rising said:


> Good God did Tony screw up by letting Punk go. Been a total nightmare since he hasnt been on TV.


He hasn't officially been let go but he did in have surgery on his arm so he wouldn't be in TV for a while anyway.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> Did this really need to go through a commercial break ?



The commercial break is more entertaining.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I think it would be funny if Slapnuts just made the one appearance


The ch-ch-chosen one... time appearance.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Britt smacked Paige around in that


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh shit I forgot, DOUBLE J


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ockap said:


> I woke up from a nap and thought I was back in 2009!


Cant be 2009! Because we would be seeing Batista!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

La Parka said:


> They had this Cole Carter fella make a big unmasking only to put him back with the job squad? lol



You gave me a good laugh, cheers, man, you know what I am talking about 

#HamiltonSucks


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

redban said:


> What the hell man … put this stuff on Rampage


Agreed, this didn’t need to be booked


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

This match needed a 3 Minute Warning... 3 minutes ago.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Britt still rules it and is still over! Pushing Saraya over Britt is a big mistake and she seems like she is pretty much just a female CM Punk


That’s the impression I get, too. Don’t like it.

Second week I’ve watched hoping for some traction with the Elite. And nothing. Show still fuckin sucks, but that MJF promo was _chef’s kiss_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm really considering watching Full Gear in a theater just to see Britt Baker vs Saraya.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eastwood said:


> The commercial break is more entertaining.


The one I was watching played Wild World by Cat Stevens.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm a big Jay Lethal fan but he's just not over with their audience.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay is getting more of a push in AEW at the moment than he was in a depleted ROH before its hiatus.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> The one I was watching played Wild World by Cat Stevens.



Same lmfao

I was in the zone.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Like the emotion was there for Paige but her main point was shit. Britt isn't only a star, she's _the_ star of that division. Saying otherwise and downplaying her success/path to the top is straight up silly.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What's the main event supposed to be tonight?


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Black machismo vs The dude from the dudebusters on the main card in 2022.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Still to come Jamie Hayter! 😍

And yes that sounds sexual 😏


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> What's the main event supposed to be tonight?


 Bryan/Guevara 2/3 Falls


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crowd goes wild


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Can we merge Mark Sterling and Sonjay Dutt please, since they do a similar shtick.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Show Jamie's ass already!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is a decent episode of Dark Elevation


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Like the emotion was there for Paige but her main point was shit. Britt isn't only a star, she's _the_ star of that division. Saying otherwise and downplaying her success/path to the top is straight up silly.


Paige could have pulled a Cena saying “I wouldn’t be here if you could do your job.” She’s a star of a terribly booked division, which isn’t saying much.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I wonder if Trent regrets leaving NJPW. He was really starting to break out before he came to AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Stop pushing Jay Lethal FFS


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats Zubair 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Like the emotion was there for Paige but her main point was shit. Britt isn't only a star, she's _the_ star of that division. Saying otherwise and downplaying her success/path to the top is straight up silly.


Tony likes this


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this is some tna shit lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED!! 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho is Ireland tonight. No Jericho for the first time in a while 









Tour Dates - FOZZYROCK.com







fozzyrock.com


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

FUCK YES SLAPNUTS


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TNA

TNA

TNA

TNA


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jeff Jarrett is the 3rd best guy on this show, behind Wardlow and Hobbs


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jeff Jarod?


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Here comes AEW’s ender


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

What is George Jones doing at Daily's place Taz?!?!?!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> this is some tna shit lol


Dont tell me Tony Khan is gonna hire Karen 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JJ’s music brings back so many memories


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Just when you thought it was safe to unmute your TV…


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Like the emotion was there for Paige but her main point was shit. Britt isn't only a star, she's _the_ star of that division. Saying otherwise and downplaying her success/path to the top is straight up silly.


I mean the point is solid, it's just been made too many times. 

Britt was given a big handout by TK. Especially when she was injured. 

But when you're the 30th person to mention it, it's not effective.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I wonder if Trent regrets leaving NJPW. He was really starting to break out before he came to AEW.


Omega vs Trent was such an awesome match in NewJa. Archer and Trent were having their pushes upped before they jumped.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ring Ka King is taking over!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

And those promotions all got bought out 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

BANANA NOSE CIRCUS!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Double J hit someone with that fuckin guitar.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

double J all nice and red.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Double J hit someone with that fuckin guitar.


hopefully himself


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jeff Jarrett vs Sting 🤢


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WHAM


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn those ether shots at Braun and Trips.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don’t think putting over Satnam is the best use of Jarrett.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Jarrett dressed like Painmaker Jericho? 😂


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

This quarter hour is going to tank this show’s rating.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I mean the point is solid, it's just been made too many times.
> 
> Britt was given a big handout by TK. Especially when she was injured.
> 
> But when you're the 30th person to mention it, it's not effective.


She straight up said she's not a star and can't hack it. That's absurd


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jarrett is a great heel mouthpiece. Very big league. He should guitar Sonjay since he isn't needed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> I don’t think putting over Satnam is the best use of Jarrett.



No fuckin shit


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Renee looks old from the side.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Jarrett cuts a promo, directs and produces the show at the same time. Multitasking. Already worth his salary.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show is flatter than Riho’s chest.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm actually getting a nostalgia hit from Jeff Jarrett and I hate it...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think I'd ever be excited to see moxley but this show desperately needed something


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590528586221768705


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I still fucking despise this shitty song being Moxley's theme.

His generic, instrumental theme was better than this shite.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Eastwood said:


> Renee looks old from the side.



Prolly looks just fine bent over.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I definitely did not have Sting vs Jeff Jarrett on my 2022 BINGO card.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

_[crowd wakes up]_


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Eastwood said:


> Renee looks old from the side.


White women age like milk left out in the middle of summer in death valley.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jon Moxley sucks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That same person is here with the heartUMOX sign? wow


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ockap said:


> White women age like milk left out in the middle of summer in death valley.


She needs more lotion


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

One Shed said:


> I definitely did not have Sting vs Jeff Jarrett on my 2022 BINGO card.



Add Hogan in for a breathtaking WCW glory days triple threat.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jeff will destroy DO


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ockap said:


> White women age like milk left out in the middle of summer in death valley.



not me.


yet.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590529135495217152


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Moxley can't talk, can't work, and looks like he works at Auto Zone.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Why are they putting Sonjay and the whole group on TV every week 🤦‍♂️


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Moxley can't talk, can't work, and looks like he works at Auto Zone.



Auto Zone has plumbers?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Add Hogan in for a breathtaking WCW glory days triple threat.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590529135495217152


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Auto Zone has plumbers?


In the south all the mechanics go sleeveless.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Good Lord this guy sucks ass.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Battle of the asses next.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

He’s been talking for 5 minutes and said nothing.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That was one of Mox's worst promos. Dude needs a fuckin break off TV


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Add Hogan in for a breathtaking WCW glory days triple threat.


As long as they don't travel on the same bus


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess Elite returning at Full Gear


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Elite 😍😍😍


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Full Gear is the right time to return.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The younger male demographic viewership is about to increase significantly in just a few moments.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Carry on my wayward sonssssss


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That was one of Mox's worst promos. Dude needs a fuckin break off TV


Sounded like he's on the sauce again(I really hope that isn't the case)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I need to get one of those "elite deleting" filters installed on my TV too.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Honestly thought the Moxley promo was the 2nd best thing on the show tonight. Regal turn on Mox coming at Full Gear.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Elite vs Death Triangle is gonna blow the roof off of Full Gear


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Elite is about to save AEW by making their product even more entertaining than it is already


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Hayter time…


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

lol

TICK TOCK


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590530782426238977


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> The younger male demographic viewership is about to increase significantly in just a few moments.


AEW starts advertising weekly HLA?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I need to get one of those "elite deleting" filters installed on my TV too.


I got my Punk one. Works great.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> The younger male demographic viewership is about to increase significantly in just a few moments.


 Do people actually count down time until they get a view of half of a woman's ass cheeks? This isn't 1998, the internet is pretty fucking quick these days and more ass is readily available at a moment's notice than you're ever going to see in a wrestling match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson will lose tonight and go loco.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Great promo by AmDrag!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I got my Punk one. Works great.


They packaged that one with the audience deleting add-on.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Literally no one gives a fuck about Toni Storm.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's always great to see Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia continue to stay relevant on air


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The meh asses cheered here smh


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love the way Hayter heads to the ring stomping with purpose.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> They packaged that one with the audience deleting add-on.


Free seat covering tarp with every order!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Literally no one gives a fuck about Toni Storm.


Toni Storm's big fanbase and tonight's crowd says otherwise


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Literally no one gives a fuck about Toni Storm.


I do, just not when she's wrestling or on a wrestling show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Team DMD asses! 😍


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> It's always great to see Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia continue to stay relevant on air


Facepalm emoji x 2.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Skye Blue is the best current AEW wrestler from Chicago


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Right to the ad break lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Stone Cuck 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Skye Booty


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

So many asses, so little time


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Literally no one gives a fuck about Toni Storm.


I think she’s pretty great.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Women’s division needs Thunder Rosa back …


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Do people actually count down time until the get a view of half of a woman's ass cheeks? This isn't 1998 the internet is pretty fucking quick these days and more ass is available at a moment's notice than you're going to see in a wrestling match.


Back in the day, they relied on the stewardess next door, stepping out the shower.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Skye Cora Jade Blue


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The only thing this women's division would need for it to be even better is Bayley's ass!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eastwood said:


> Skye Cora Jade Blue


I thought that was actually Cora Jade 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I miss Kris Statlander.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Skye Blue and Jamie Hayter


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Rg


redban said:


> Women’s division needs Thunder Rosa back …


Feel like the Women's Division is better than its ever been in AEW.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That kick from Blue Sky 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lmfaoooo what a terrible botch hahahahaha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Skye Blue with that bubble butt


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter's strong legs 🥵


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Skye Blue reminds me of Lana Lang from Smallville


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show FUCKING SUCKS. I’m actually tapping out. Good night.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Skye Blue usually wrestling 2 minute matches kinda got gassed at the end there


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I really want but am too lazy to collect the all thirsty comments in one place from these threads. That shit is GOLD.


CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Back in the day, they relied on the stewardess next door, stepping out the shower.


I'll take your world for it. I was a teenager in the dial up internet days.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter wins again! 😍


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

The measure of a wrestler is their ability to rebound after a mistake. These two women nailed an awesome move and made the crowd forget about the missed kick.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Goodnesss, Hayter’s finisher sucks


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony Khan books his Damage CTRL so much better than stupid Triple H!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That cameraman knows EXACTLY what he's doing here.



Mr316 said:


> This show FUCKING SUCKS. I’m actually tapping out. Good night.


Nobody else really cares


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cage sucks, fuck this boring bitch.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, I'm calling it:

Thunder Rosa will make her long-awaited return later this month.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brian Cage and Daunte Martin...how random


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Legend has it that you get sleep apnea just by looking Brian Cage in the eyes.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I forgot Daunte existed


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Thank you Lance Archer


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

H.B.Rising said:


> Feel like the Women's Division is better than its ever been in AEW.


It's addition by subtraction. Rosa may be talented but taking her allegedly shit attitude away makes the other girls happier at work thus trying harder.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Archer's working the World Tag League soon in Japan so he'll be laying down for Ricky I imagine.

Madman Fulton, who could double as Archer, was on Dark last night.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lance Archer...actually forgot his name for a second lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

4 way match at Full Gear sounds sexual 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricky Starks getting punked out like a bitch, dont like that.

Damn look at Tay Conti? Too bad her only fans dont show more skin LOL. Nice body


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

4 way in Bayley's ass at Full Gear 🥵


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So was Jeff Jarrett the big news for the second week in a row?

Or was it the Samoa turn?

At what point am I supposed to be amazed by the weekly big news?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> 4 way match at Full Gear sounds sexual 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Them legs


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eastwood said:


> So was Jeff Jarrett the big news for the second week in a row?
> 
> Or was it the Samoa turn?
> 
> At what point am I supposed to be amazed by the weekly big news?


Tony S dropping confirmation of a UK show was pretty big for us British fans.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590535262278684672


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking hell that chair shot.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I remember Brock did something similar in his iron man match against Angle in 2003. He attacked angle with a chair and got himself DQ’d to weaken Angle and get a few pin falls


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The DQ is the surprise!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

That’s some Kurt Angle vs Brock Lesnar strategy by Sammy!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Why is the chair a dq but no the mic?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> So was Jeff Jarrett the big news for the second week in a row?
> 
> Or was it the Samoa turn?
> 
> At what point am I supposed to be amazed by the weekly big news?


Saraya. You forget about that?


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

A disqualification in AEW?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho is having a well-deserved time off tonight to celebrate his birthday 👏


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Fucking hell that chair shot.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590535661345730561


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan definitely in the corner blading lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 138365


Is that Otis? GOOD GRIEF HE'S NAKED! 😂😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy sacrificing fall one to take two and three.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Saraya. You forget about that?



Oh yeah, that, too.

I actually like her but I certainly didn't jump out of my jammies for that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

scshaastin said:


> Why is the chair a dq but no the mic?


the 2nd fall hasn’t started - have to get back to the ring


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Saraya. You forget about that?


Mercedez will be out soon, to put her on the shelf again.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sammy Guevara is down one fall because of you Hawk Hogan! 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

After his ice cold babyface run with the TNT Title and more backstage indiscretions, this Danielson series is doing a good job of getting Sammy back on track IMO.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Eastwood said:


> So was Jeff Jarrett the big news for the second week in a row?
> 
> Or was it the Samoa turn?
> 
> At what point am I supposed to be amazed by the weekly big news?


A guy said on his radio show he thought something big would happen. We have to get away from that meaning AEW sold the audience on such a thing.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

DammitChrist said:


> Chris Jericho is having a well-deserved time off tonight to celebrate his birthday 👏


He’s singing onstage in the UK


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan has to have a high amount of losses, right?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rhymes with Ram? Is he talking about Rob Van Dam? The Sandman? Kinda of a sketchy rhyme


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Danielson is a glorified jobber to the stars.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lmfaoooo DOUBLE J


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sting and Jeff Jarrett on PPV in 2022


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED!! 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Jarrett on a PPV card lmao


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Double J is going to wrestle!?!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> Sting and Jeff Jarrett on PPV in 2022



what a fucking world we live in.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

redban said:


> I remember Brock did something similar in his iron man match against Angle in 2003. He attacked angle with a chair and got himself DQ’d to weaken Angle and get a few pin falls


 Rick Rude did that shit in 1992 against Steamboat. Still lost but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

“You f*cked up!”


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

At least it won't be a one on one match between Sting and JJ lol


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Oh yeah, that, too.
> 
> I actually like her but I certainly didn't jump out of my jammies for that.


Why would you? Why would any of us? We frequent a wrestling forum on the internet. Doesn't mean it isn't newsworthy even though it is predicable for us.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Geeee said:


> rhymes with Ram? Is he talking about Rob Van Dam? The Sandman? Kinda of a sketchy rhyme


John Cenam


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Watch Jeff Jarrett sign Wes Brisco because of you Hawk Hogan 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eastwood said:


> lmfaoooo DOUBLE J


Excalibur screwed up the branding. Jarrett obviously trying to get this Last Outlaw nickname over


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> At least it won't be a one on one match between Sting and JJ lol



I hope Tony doesn't lurk this forum and see this comment.


HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT FOR NEXT WEEK'S DYNAMITE


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

There was a Thunder Rosa figurine advertised just several minutes ago


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Double J - Jay and Jeff


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Why would you? Why would any of us? We frequent a wrestling forum on the internet. Doesn't mean it isn't newsworthy even though it is predicable for us.


I don't know about you, but, particular things in wrestling get me out of my jammies, was just saying that did not do it for me personally.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CovidFan said:


> John Cenam


When I think of people who throw chairs and had a legendary rivalry with Taz, I think of Sabu...which doesn't even come close to rhyming with Ram


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> There was a Thunder Rosa figurine advertised just several minutes ago


YAY!! My collection will finally be complete.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is a pretty good episode of Dynamite btw! Funny because all the good episodes are the ones that show DMD!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope Sammy wins, fuck the haters who used to cheer him. Fickle.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Danielson doesn't seem to realize that he can't put anyone over because beating him means nothing at this point


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> When I think of people who throw chairs and had a legendary rivalry with Taz, I think of Sabu...which doesn't even come close to rhyming with Ram


Would anyone WANT to see Sabu try and work in 2022?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eastwood said:


> I hope Tony doesn't lurk this forum and see this comment.
> 
> 
> HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT FOR NEXT WEEK'S DYNAMITE


If you are lurking Tony Khan! You so want to sign Bayley to AEW!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This is a pretty good episode of Dynamite btw! Funny because all the good episodes are the ones that show DMD!


MarkyD will be busy with all this slapnuts stuff


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bye bye Tay's hot ass


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> I don't know about you, but, particular things in wrestling get me out of my jammies, was just saying that did not do it for me personally.


Not everything can be Wardlow.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tay and those booty shorts gotsta go.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fair


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rampage looks like a good workrate show this week


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Tay and those booty shorts gotsta go.


Hey hey, ho ho!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why would you show a replay of a spot where the guy completely missed?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson is steering Sammy's singles career back on track with this series. Good stuff.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Tay and those booty shorts gotsta go.


Just the shorts.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He barely touched Bryan with that shooting star press


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Geeee said:


> When I think of people who throw chairs and had a legendary rivalry with Taz, I think of Sabu...which doesn't even come close to rhyming with Ram


Bam Bam


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Geeee said:


> rhymes with Ram? Is he talking about Rob Van Dam? The Sandman? Kinda of a sketchy rhyme


Bam Bam Bigelow is back from the dead


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Ouch that was a bad botch on the flip outside


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match has been very good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Why would you show a replay of a spot where the guy completely missed?


Their producer is a monkey who got into Tony's coke? Hard to decide if he or Kevin Dunn is worse though.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Danielson is steering Sammy's singles career back on track with this series. Good stuff.


That's really doubtful.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

CovidFan said:


> Bam Bam


What timing lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

those are awful elbows.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Danielson is good at this wrestling thing. Maybe we should push this guy?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That spring up to the top rope into a DDT by Sammy was amazing


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Sammy ain’t winning … right???


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

this dynamite needs some BAY BAY


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great match. I thought Sammy would win tbh since he lost their previous match but he put up a hell of a fight.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So what was the point of that match exactly?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ari Daivari was KOd immediately by Wardlow's headbutt and never regained consciousness as Wardlow tossed his lifeless body around for 2 minutes and the ref doesn't stop the match. Sammy is unconscious for 5 seconds in the Lebelle Lock and it's over. Where's the consistency?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That might've been Sammy Guevara's best singles match in his career so far.

The main event was outstanding 👏 👏 

Bryan Danielson is currently undefeated in 2 out of 3 Falls matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So what was the point of that match exactly?


MOVEZ!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Great match, if a bit clunky in parts. And I think the crowd was more shocked than anything that Danielson didn’t get screwed out of another win.

Aside from the 9:00-9:30 dead spot, the rest of the show was pretty good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Ari Daivari was KOd immediately by Wardlow's headbutt and never regained consciousness as Wardlow tossed his lifeless body around for 2 minutes and the ref doesn't stop the match. Sammy is unconscious for 5 seconds in the Lebelle Lock and it's over. Where's the consistency?


You know better than to ask where any consistency is in AEW.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> That might've been Sammy Guevara's best singles match in his career so far.
> 
> The main event was outstanding 👏 👏
> 
> Bryan Danielson is currently undefeated in 2 out of 3 Falls matches.


If only all his matches were 2 out 3 falls matches maybe they wouldn't have squandered his momentum


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, now we wait for all the 'AEW Dynamite sucks', 'look at all the empty seats', 'Tony is the worst booker' etc. threads.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson winning a match?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm happy to say that I didn't lose my power (from this incoming hurricane) during tonight's Dynamite episode at all


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> Well, now we wait for all the 'AEW Dynamite sucks', 'look at all the empty seats', 'Tony is the worst booker' etc. threads.


Haters gonna hate.

Honestly every booker of a major company is "the worst booker ever" at some point.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW could have a running scoreboard in these long-term faction feuds to show who is actually 'winning'. Gives each match a kind of sporting purpose. Faction feuds too often fizzle out rather than have an ending.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tonight's Dynamite episode gets an easy 9/10 from me (on Cagematch) without any further explanation necessary 

AEW continues to deliver good wrestling shows each week, which has been the case nonstop for a year now (or even 2 years now)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm happy to say that I didn't lose my power (from this incoming hurricane) during tonight's Dynamite episode at all


Hope you stay safe. You are in South FL right?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

6.5/10 show for me tonight.

The MJF & Moxley promos were great, and so was the Saraya/Britt segment. Joe's heel turn was also sooner than expected and done well.

The 2/3 falls match was dope, made Sammy look good and also gave Bryan a nice win. The Kingston/Ethan match I couldn't really get into. Lethal vs Beretta was a bore.

The 8 man tag was fine but run-of-the-mill stuff. The women didn't do anything special. So we got some great promos and a great main event basically with everything else just feeling like filler.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm happy to say that I didn't lose my power (from this incoming hurricane) during tonight's Dynamite episode at all


Stay safe.

I won't complain if it knocks your internet out, though. Preferably for an extended period of time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good dynamite

7 / 10

good


8 man tag
Britt and Saraya promo
Hayter v Blue
Elite promo
MJF segment
Mox promo
that main event was balls-out good

shit

back to bad production
dark order / rush
best friends, lethal, qt segment
lethal v trent
never need JJ on my screen ever - i actually turned the sound off and read twitter

just there


murderhawk
joe turn
eddie v kingston


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> 6.5/10 show for me tonight.
> 
> The MJF & Moxley promos were great, and so was the Saraya/Britt segment. Joe's heel turn was also sooner than expected and done well.
> 
> ...


Agree. But I did like the 8 man tag.

the show needs…

Kenny
bucks
Hangman
Cole
Jericho
Miro
House of Black
Sting/Darby
Christian

etc


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Good show tonight, rounded out the PPV card but they still have some heavy lifting to do next week.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

5/10 show, 5.5/10 at a push.

There's still nothing that feels particularly exciting or worth being deeply invested in. There's a massive lack of a must see, larger than life feel to anything to do with AEW at the moment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I gave last week's a 5/10, but will go 7/10 this time. Good opener and great main event - always important to start and end strong. A mixed bag in between but I liked MJF's interview, Britt/Saraya promo, Joe's turn (would have saved it for the PPV personally) and the latest Elite vignette. Ethan Page vs Mad King was alright, a good choice to push the younger guy in need of cred when Kingston has eternal overness.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> 5/10 show, 5.5/10 at a push.
> 
> There's still nothing that feel particularly exciting or worth being deeply invested in. There's a massive lack of an exciting, larger than life feel to anything to do with AEW at the moment.


you’ll disagree, but you’ll know in your heart i’m right

…. Its cause Kenny and the Bucks aren’t there


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’ll disagree, but you’ll know in your heart i’m right
> 
> …. Its cause Kenny and the Bucks aren’t there



You forgot Adam Cole, you son of a bitch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Eastwood said:


> You forgot Adam Cole, you son of a bitch.


if only i could


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if only i could


I am asking the admins if this could be a bannable offence.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’ll disagree, but you’ll know in your heart i’m right
> 
> …. Its cause Kenny and the Bucks aren’t there


I agree in part. I don't hate the Bucks but I'm just not really fussed on them. Kenny I absolutely do agree. He's one of a few that the show is definitely worse for not featuring and it'll be a shot in the arm for the product once he's back.

At least they're finally doing something with Wardlow again, too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’ll disagree, but you’ll know in your heart i’m right
> 
> …. Its cause Kenny and the Bucks aren’t there


It’s the truth that no one wants to admit. The goofballs, no matter how “cringe” y’all claim them to be, get y’all talking.

Larger than life characters without having to put out rapey vibes to do it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> I agree in part. I don't hate the Bucks but I'm just not really fussed on them. Kenny I absolutely do agree. He's one of a few that the show is definitely worse for not featuring and it'll be a shot in the arm for the product once he's back.
> 
> At least they're finally doing something with Wardlow again, too.


I like Wardlow but it almost feels "too little, too late". It's been a minute since he was really on fire. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I like Wardlow but it almost feels "too little, too late". It's been a minute since he was really on fire. I hope I'm wrong.


vs Hobbs v Joe is quite the program for him

think he’s fine


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

With the Elite & HOB returning right as MJF becomes AEW World Champion, & Wardlow feuding with Joe & Hobbs, I can see AEW really heating up again after Full Gear. FTR may even be AEW Tag Champs before the end of the year. Then you have Hangman and Adam Cole also returning early next year most likely.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> vs Hobbs v Joe is quite the program for him
> 
> think he’s fine


 I'm not saying he won't be but they could have done SOMETHING with him in the interim.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Trash day here, so yes.


HA!

The Elite didn't officially make their return live in the ring yet, so you just implied that the show is _trash_ without those 3 excellent workers being around on TV 

The Elite continues to demonstrate their greatness without even being on camera live!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a nerd and I'm going through The Elite teaser frame by frame and there's lots of fun cameos. I've seen AJ Styles, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Kota Ibushi, Finn Balor, Marty Janetty


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> Hope you stay safe. You are in South FL right?


Yea, I live in Boca Raton. I reside in the southeastern coast.


----------



## Suplex_Spear (Aug 26, 2018)

I didn't watch the show yet or see any highlights (I did read some of an article) but this thread had me dying of laughter some funny af ones like the Brian Cage sleep one 😂


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> I don't know about you, but, particular things in wrestling get me out of my jammies, was just saying that did not do it for me personally.


I was just saying we are in a different class of wrestling fans. That's all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> *I like Wardlow but it almost feels "too little, too late"*. It's been a minute since he was really on fire. I hope I'm wrong.


Who's fault would that rest upon?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> With the Elite & HOB returning right as MJF becomes AEW World Champion, & Wardlow feuding with Joe & Hobbs, I can see AEW really heating up again after Full Gear. FTR may even be AEW Tag Champs before the end of the year. Then you have Hangman and Adam Cole also returning early next year most likely.


FTR will NOT be AEW Tag Team Champions again until they drop the NJPW and AAA belts. You can blame Omega for being too hurt during his Belt Collector run.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

I watched this show. First time I've seen AEW in a long time. Take away from it:

Production values were poor. I guess they were masking a low turnout because the lights were turned down. 

Still the same rapid fire hype for Rampage and the PPV. Seriously guys, slow it down a bit. 

Likewise, Tony's obsession with booking ADD no sell backstage attack angles. Interviewer is about to interview male/female. They are in the process of being blindsided. The segment lasts no longer than 1 minute and commentators barely sell it. Always a waste of an angle and comes across as phoney.

Dynamite still has that air of mini filler PPV. Decent, competitive matches galore. A decisive winner and excellent main event. Though all at the expense of traditional storytelling devices.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Who's fault would that rest upon?


Typically, the dude booking the show. Not sure it needed to be specified. It's painfully obvious if you think about it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Typically, the dude booking the show.


Glad i could help you clarify your own concern.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Another dud. Starting to think AEW may not turn it around. This year has been awful.

At least Ethan Page is getting some TV time again. But why couldn’t they show the awesome hype video between him and Kingston on a show people, you know, actually watch? Idiotic choices like that are why AEW is struggling right now.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Good show, but only two things really stood out for me: the Saraya-Britt promo and the incredible Danielson-Sammy match. That main event was really fun to watch!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Glad i could help you clarify your own concern.


I appreciate you looking out for me.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pros
Mjfs/Moxleys/sarayas promos
Ego vs Kingston adding another good match to their history and the mention of AAW my favourite indie promotion
Wardlow segment and Joe's heel turn executed well
Hayter vs sky blue
The last fall of Bryan vs Sammy

Cons
The cluster fuck tag opener. I understand it's purpose but they always give me the shits and involved two of my most hated spots back to back.
Lethal vs beretta was going great until the sports entertainment bullshit finish.
The Jeff jarrett promo that followed. I've no desire to see the inevitable tag match 
The first two falls. 2 out of 3 falls follow the same tired formula. The first 2 falls are always inconsequential.

With more pros than cons this was decent


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Really enjoyed this episode!

Positives:
+ No ROH matches

+ Hardly any non-AEW titles on the show

+ Some good, short video packages that didn't feel like a waste of time

+ Loved both the MJF and Moxley promos - especially the last line of Moxley's (..._shame they no-sold it by immediately moving on like nothing important happened)

+ _Skye Blue and Jamie Hayter top 5 women's MOTY in my eyes, great replay value

+ Saraya finally feels like a big deal (huge plus, much needed) and Britt had her best segment in a year

+ Ethan and Ricky positioned to challenge for a future world title it seems

+ Hobbs, Wardlow, Joe - all good

+ PPV quality bookend matches, especially with Danielson's performance


Negatives:

- Jeff Jarrett... because it's god damn Jeff Jarrett (but at least he used the guitar purely as a threat so it wouldn't become meaningless)

- Brian Cage cut the funniest unironic promo I've seen in a while lol. I need to see that again

- Production values

- Never giving enough down time to emotionally digest something significant that just happened seconds earlier (seriously... there is no justification)

- Still no Elite... I wanted to see that guy tonight eat his hat


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

WE'VE ALREADY SEEN YOUR CUM BACK!


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

What is the point in Rosa being the AEW Womens Champion and Toni Storm being the interim champion? The title should obviously be on either Britt (due to this Saraya story) or Hayter (who should have been champion months ago).

Can we get the actual title off Rosa at least


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Meh show.. meh matches and I am not really hyped for Full Gear. The only match I'm looking forward to is Mox vs MJF but Mox's promo kind of confirmed Mox is retaining.

Elite will return at FG. Probably will challenge and get a Trios title match. Somewhat excited for it too. 

Nothing else is really interesting to me. Usually there are like 4-5 matches I'm looking forward to for every AEW ppv.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The "banana nose circus" for HHH lol

Who was Jarrett referring to with the red skinny jeans comment?



zkorejo said:


> Meh show.. meh matches and I am not really hyped for Full Gear. The only match I'm looking forward to is Mox vs MJF but Mox's promo kind of confirmed Mox is retaining.
> 
> Elite will return at FG. Probably will challenge and get a Trios title match. Somewhat excited for it too.
> 
> Nothing else is really interesting to me. Usually there are like 4-5 matches I'm looking forward to for every AEW ppv.


I thought Mox's promo foreshadowed MJF winning as a babyface, what's your reasoning for Moxley winning?

Regal told a young Moxley "the hard part starts now" when he first won the world title. Moxley is now telling MJF the easy part ends for him at Full Gear, implying the hard stuff begins for MJF after he wins the title at Full Gear.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> The "banana nose circus" lol
> 
> Who was Jarrett referring to with the red skinny jeans comment?
> 
> ...


Oh he won the title after that? I didn't realize that. 

Without that context it felt like Mox was basically saying: "you think you're ready but you're not". But with that context, changes everything.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I enjoyed the promo work on this week's Dynamite. That Saraya/Britt Baker was one to remember. Strong points from both ladies and because this is a fresh match up, I am intrigued by it and will love to see them have a match against each other. Enjoyed Mox's promo and MJF's video promo too. Not much else to add about it. I do think MJF needs to win the World Title more than Moxley right now but Moxley is on fire as Champ. More than Adam Page was. Why can't Wardlow go against Miro for the TNT Title? Samoa Joe turning heel was fine. I like seeing Sky Blue because of how cute and cheeky she is. She's that perfect babyface who you wan to cheer for and know she will lose her matches too. Danielson/Sammy was a good main event with the right guy winning.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nothing feels must see TV and it’s been like this for too long. At some point you gotta pull off something creative. The show is way too fucking basic.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Well, I was wrong about the Elite finally returning, but the promo package clearly shows they will be back at Full Gear. Question is whether or not they are on TV at all before then? I'm not sure. 

I thought last night was a very strong episode. The matches delivered in the ring, and the promos were some of the best we've seen in a while. 

Was not expecting Joe to turn on Wardlow already. Does Joe end up with Jay Lethal's crew eventually, or does he stay a loner? Will be interesting to see.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Ordar said:


> What is the point in Rosa being the AEW Womens Champion and Toni Storm being the interim champion? The title should obviously be on either Britt (due to this Saraya story) or Hayter (who should have been champion months ago).
> 
> Can we get the actual title off Rosa at least


They have done this interim rubbish to death already, we have had 3 of them in just this year with the tnt title, aew title and women's title.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

It wasn’t the worst show, but at the same time I wasn’t impressed or drawn to continue watching either.

The show opened with FTR and Acclaimed/SIOG and Gunns. FTR is so over — it’s unbelievable that they’re not on the show in a moderate-significant capacity every week. Arms went up in the air when their music hit like Stone Cold was coming. Everyone loves the acclaimed. A solid match and a solid way to open the show.

MJF interview was brilliant. The tone, the demeanor, the expressions, the material, the delivery — all outstanding. Gets you excited for the PPV.

wasn’t very excited for Page vs Kingston. Suppose the right guy won, to try to build a new star (only took two years). *Finish looked dangerous and almost didn’t get him up.* page looks like he got a little flabby.

Wardlow match was goofy. Someone tell him stop doing that clothesline — it looks so stupid. Just hit the ropes and take a fuckers head off with a clothesline And it’ll get over with the fans 10 times more. Interested to see where this three way feud goes. Happy that all 3 guys finally have a direction of some sort. 

Loved the Saraya/Britt promo. Britt has been such a staple in the division. Love to hear her talk. She outdid Saraya, but didn’t outclass her. Both girls had good material and delivered it well. Looking forward to their match.

Didn’t really watch the main event. What was at stake ? Why should we stick around for a main event with nothing at stake and that doesn’t really further a storyline?

maybe a 6.5/10 show.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

People really thought Britt promo was good? I feel like she always comes off as a cry baby who acts like she doesn't get respect and then calling the crowd Fickle because they're cheering for Paige over her? And knowing what we know about britt wit the backstage issues I feel like it actually does bother her...She cares to much about the dumb shit like who the fans are cheering for and if Meltzer is going to give her matches 5 stars. She just seems big headed right now and it turns me off

Hayter is fucking awesome though and they better make her champ...In fact I wouldn't mind them doing like a evolution type of angle where when Randy won the belt and HHH turned on him. Do that, but with Britt instead


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I hope Lee Johnson wins the mid Atlantic belt and gives that title prestige.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Last night's main event (8.13) is currently AEW's best rated match on Cagematch since Bandido vs. Jericho (8.22). I found it refreshing that they had a high-level match like this as there's not been enough of them in the past month for a company that sells itself on the in-ring. The USP of the company should be the highest level of in-ring performance and in-ring storytelling possible IMO, since they can't outdo WWE on the spectacle front.

Hoping Bandido vs. Rush can also deliver on the level of their ROH Best in the World match from a couple of years back.


----------



## Moxmania55 (Dec 3, 2020)

An ok episode of dynamite ,nothing stood out expect for that 5 stars main event match,and i believe that was the first dq ever in aew.they need to do more dqs in matches and stop with making the ref act blind .


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Moxmania55 said:


> An ok episode of dynamite ,nothing stood out expect for that 5 stars main event match,and i believe that was the first dq ever in aew.they need to do more dqs in matches and stop with making the ref act blind .


Nothing stood out?

Joe turned on Wardlow.

MJF cut a great promo.

Saraya announced she was cleared and had a good promo battle with Britt.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

That crowd was awful, didn't cheer for anyone coming out 
Seemed dead 

Cannot wait to see AEW over this side of the pond, we'll show you what a real crowd is like


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> People really thought Britt promo was good? I feel like she always comes off as a cry baby who acts like she doesn't get respect and then calling the crowd Fickle because they're cheering for Paige over her? And knowing what we know about britt wit the backstage issues I feel like it actually does bother her...She cares to much about the dumb shit like who the fans are cheering for and if Meltzer is going to give her matches 5 stars. She just seems big headed right now and it turns me off


Britt is a total fucking mark for herself. She has been a cunt for far too long.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

bdon said:


> Britt is a total fucking mark for herself. She has been a cunt for far too long.


Ill never forget when she told Dave after her match she better get 5 stars lmao


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 138391
> 
> View attachment 138392
> 
> View attachment 138390


Seems like the blue jersey guy is contemplating his life and his decision to have gone there.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

bdon said:


> Britt is a total fucking mark for herself. She has been a cunt for far too long.


Do you like, not realise that's her entire personality? Her money? Her gimmick? A stuck up arrogant bitch. It's a show mate.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> Do you like, not realise that's her entire personality? Her money? Her gimmick? A stuck up arrogant bitch. It's a show mate.


Do you like, not realize there is a way to be a cocky heel and still put over others on the stick? She was golden until the minute she was expected to drop the title. Then she went on live TV and dared discuss Thunder Rosa sandbagging, because Britt Baker doesn’t know how to “work”. She only knows how to bury everyone around her, because she is an insecure cunt who KNOWS that she can’t work. 

Jesus Christ. Like talking wrestling with kids sometimes.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

bdon said:


> Do you like, not realize there is a way to be a cocky heel and still put over others on the stick? She was golden until the minute she was expected to drop the title. Then she went on live TV and dared discuss Thunder Rosa sandbagging, because Britt Baker doesn’t know how to “work”. She only knows how to bury everyone around her, because she is an insecure cunt who KNOWS that she can’t work.
> 
> Jesus Christ. Like talking wrestling with kids sometimes.


Talking about kids when you're the one that gets SO upset at stuff like this, that's 90% your projection with no basis in reality anyway. 

Like a kid that's had nintendo taken away.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

When did the Ass Boys become "The Gunns" instead of "The Gunn Club"?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Still a bit too talky for my tastes, but at least most of the talking was done well.

The eight man tag was good, which isn't usually the case for crowded matches like that. The Gunns have grown on me; I think they may be the next young team to break out ahead of the pack, much like The Acclaimed. It feels Like Daddy Ass deserves some credit here as I'm sure he's had a lot of input with both. 

Saraya did much better with a mic this time than her first go at it in AEW. Pairing her up with Britt is a smart move as they each excel at the other's relative weaknesses. 

The main event was excellent, even if I find Danielson plays the underdog role, with a focus on old injuries, a bit too heavy-handedly in his AEW matches. I get why he didn't go out and destroy Sammy - the whole point here was to involve the audience by making them keep waiting for a chance to cheer while helping to elevate Sammy, who is very, very talented - but he's treading close to making himself look weaker than he should. 

There were a few things I wasn't too keen on but none of it was poorly executed, just not anything I was interested in. Overall, I don't have much to complain about and enjoyed enough of the rest that I'd call last night's Dynamite a decent show.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

GothicBohemian said:


> The eight man tag was good, which isn't usually the case for crowded matches like that.


That's because there weren't eight thousand flips, a million things going on at once, balancing acts, or overly choreographed spots. It's not hard to see the difference between that match and a match featuring people like The Elite, Lucha Bros, etc..


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Last night's main event (8.13) is currently AEW's best rated match on Cagematch since Bandido vs. Jericho (8.22). I found it refreshing that they had a high-level match like this as there's not been enough of them in the past month for a company that sells itself on the in-ring. The USP of the company should be the highest level of in-ring performance and in-ring storytelling possible IMO, since they can't outdo WWE on the spectacle front.
> 
> Hoping Bandido vs. Rush can also deliver on the level of their ROH Best in the World match from a couple of years back.


Yep, AEW is the "elite league" of professional wrestling - it's a level up from WWE's Dexter Lumar / Miz garbage 

I want wrestlers like Britt Baker to act like Saraya is yet to prove herself as an actual wrestler until she does it in AEW, not the other way around 

Massively important piece of psychology that AEW needs to recapture


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

IronMan8 said:


> Yep, AEW is the "elite league" of professional wrestling - it's a level up from WWE's Dexter Lumar / Miz garbage


You know AEW just did a kidnapping angle like two weeks ago, right?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

La Parka said:


> You know AEW just did a kidnapping angle like two weeks ago, right?


Not the same thing, don't be disingenuous


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

IronMan8 said:


> Not the same thing


Oh ok.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

CovidFan said:


> That's because there weren't eight thousand flips, a million things going on at once, balancing acts, or overly choreographed spots. It's not hard to see the difference between that match and a match featuring people like The Elite, Lucha Bros, etc..


I've seen both great and terrible multi-participant matches involving the folks you listed, in and outside of AEW. The same is true of all the people who appeared in the match I praised. It all depends on how things are laid out and everyone's recognition of their role. If you've got one person who doesn't want to be there if they aren't winning, someone who insists on getting all their shit in whether it makes sense or not, everyone crowding the ring in a mess of individual fights, or all the previous happening at once the match will fall apart. That's why really great rumbles and battle royals are rare.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

GothicBohemian said:


> words snipped


I completely agree with everything you wrote. I enjoy some 6+ man matches with the people I listed as well. I think the match that happened on Wednesday has a higher percentage chance of being good because their arsenals aren't filled with moves that are likely to turn the match into a cluster fuck.


----------



## Moxmania55 (Dec 3, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Nothing stood out?
> 
> Joe turned on Wardlow.
> 
> ...


-Well i didnt really see warjoe as that much of a team so the turn was mid. -mjf has cut better promos than this and it wasnt really a promo as it was on that podcast -saraya was a great promo but it wasnt really a suprise she waa cleared must of the people figured that out last week or since her debut. There was nothing wrong with this episode as it advanced storylines it could be worse they could have mjf use his chip on the tnt title in a open challenge and lose 😂.overeall there is more positives than negatives in this episode so i can easily give it like a 6/10 or 7/10 rating .


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

La Parka said:


> Oh ok.


To my point, you know Jim Cornette said even Wheeler Yuta cuts a better promo than 90% of the promos on WWE?

Corny said that. Why? Emotions feel more real, sounds more natural, etc.

Is Yuta naturally a more gifted promo than 90% of WWE talent or is it the system bringing it out of him while WWE's system stifles their own promos?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> To my point, you know Jim Cornette said even Wheeler Yuta cuts a better promo than 90% of the promos on WWE?
> 
> Corny said that. Why? Emotions feel more real, sounds more natural, etc.
> 
> Is Yuta naturally a more gifted promo than 90% of WWE talent or is it the system bringing it out of him while WWE's system stifles their own promos?


You do get the odd natural promo. Like the new day raw exchange with the Usos. WWE rather Hunter is giving more trust to people who have earned it. Like Bray, Sami, Owens, have more creative input. Not control.

Oh and Jeff was referring to Strowman with the red sweat pants


----------



## Moxmania55 (Dec 3, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> You do get the odd natural promo. Like the new day raw exchange with the Usos. WWE rather Hunter is giving more trust to people who have earned it. Like Bray, Sami, Owens, have more creative input. Not control.
> 
> Oh and Jeff was referring to Strowman with the red sweat pants


I think the fact that aew is pg13 and they can swear helps a ton .i noticed any time they swear in wwe it fills more authentic.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> You do get the odd natural promo. Like the new day raw exchange with the Usos. WWE rather Hunter is giving more trust to people who have earned it. Like Bray, Sami, Owens, have more creative input. Not control.
> 
> Oh and Jeff was referring to Strowman with the red sweat pants


Scripted promos reduce emotional resonance as a general rule 

The odd exception doesn't disprove the rule

It's logically inevitable. They're not Hollywood actors. Unless they get A-grade actors to choose wrestling over acting, you're always going to get a disconnect with scripted promos. That's just common sense and inherent with scripting non-actors.

AEW doesn't have that problem. But the cost of allowing that freedom is you get Hangman/Punk promos or that first Saraya promo (problems with sticking to the intended narrative + less consistency/more freedom to suck). 

Maybe Tony figures out how to minimise the inherent weaknesses of freedom. WWE has had 20 year to fine tune how scripting works. Even in AEW's current state, people are widely praising their style of promos every week (...whether they like the overall show or not)

But there's another even more significant factor nobody really talks about - internal attribution.

When people feel something positive, they attribute that positive feeling directly to either the performer or the puppet master 

When wrestlers are perceived to have more agency over their voice and personality, people attribute more of that feeling directly to them as performers. 

(Did that happen with Bray recently? People think he can do whatever he wants without Vince, right? Or without Vince... are they starting to blame Bray directly...?)  

This logically leads to more emotionally investment, because they're perceived as succeeding more on their own talents and less due to company writing/push/politics/etc.

But yeah... let's see how these concepts hold up over time

Maybe I'm a rambling rabbit


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

IronMan8 said:


> To my point, you know Jim Cornette said even Wheeler Yuta cuts a better promo than 90% of the promos on WWE?
> 
> Corny said that. Why? Emotions feel more real, sounds more natural, etc.
> 
> Is Yuta naturally a more gifted promo than 90% of WWE talent or is it the system bringing it out of him while WWE's system stifles their own promos?


That aint got a damn thing to do with AEW doing goofy kidnapping angles, lol.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> Scripted promos reduce emotional resonance as a general rule
> 
> The odd exception doesn't disprove the rule
> 
> ...


AEW isn't a publicly traded company. But Hunter came up in the bullet point era of attitude era. So a few have been afforded that luxury while you're more unnatural promos like Ricochet or Gunther are more scripted.

AEW doesn't want to be taken seriously or have thousands of people associate wrestling with them. They just want to be a pro wrestling company. So Tony doesn't care as much about promos and making them flow really smoothly. The ones that do are your CM punks, your regals, your sarayas, your MJFs and your Moxleys

The rest don't put much stock into promos and Tony doesn't care enough about promos to give bullet points to the guys who are weak promos or otherwise shy. 

Scripts aren't a bad thing. You have Scripts in movies and tv shows. Scripts are only bad if you are writing them and have fuck all idea or no care of what the character is. 

There's nothing wrong with streamlining and directing your talent. There's no reason guy's like Garcia or yuta or jungle boy can't cut solid to good promos 5 years from now.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anybody else hate the word avalanche and the way Excalibur delivers it. 

AVALANCHE suplex
AVALANCHE frankensteiner
AVALANCHE powerbomb
AVALANCHE Ego's edge


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> Scripts aren't a bad thing. You have Scripts in movies and tv shows. Scripts are only bad if you are writing them and have fuck all idea or no care of what the character is.


Yeah movies and TV shows have scripts.

But their differences to wrestling is why it doesn't translate...

Movie scripts are rehearsed for weeks and performed in a controlled environment by professional actors over multiple takes with a production team ready to spend weeks/months heavily editing the footage to enhance believability.


Professional actors
More time to rehearse and perform
Closed set (not a live event)
Benefit of multiple takes
Benefit of post production

Wrestlers are from a non-acting talent pool, have less time to rehearse, have a live event going on around them (often feeding off every word), only get 1 take, and don't have the benefit of post production after they finish that take.

Less natural acting ability, and yet, harsher environment.

But let's see. I hypothesise that WWE's emotional disconnect will continue, and AEW's promos will continue to make people feel, because WWE's system is poorly aligned with their talent pool's inherent strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> Yeah movies and TV shows have scripts.
> 
> But their differences to wrestling is why it doesn't translate...
> 
> ...


Not every feud right now in AEW has people feeling excited. The Jade nyla feud, the luchasaurus jungle boy feud has cooled off. 

AEW is very similar to WWE right now. You can't say the audience aren't feeling disconnect. The Elite fans aren't happy. Or punk fans and the backstage stuff has exhausted fans.

The Hunter honeymoon period is over but AEW isn't exactly 2019 levels of excitement either


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not every feud right now in AEW has people feeling excited. The Jade nyla feud, the luchasaurus jungle boy feud has cooled off.
> 
> AEW is very similar to WWE right now. You can't say the audience aren't feeling disconnect. The Elite fans aren't happy. Or punk fans and the backstage stuff has exhausted fans.
> 
> The Hunter honeymoon period is over but AEW isn't exactly 2019 levels of excitement either


Outliers don't mean the mean is out


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

kingfunkel said:


> Does anybody else hate the word avalanche and the way Excalibur delivers it.
> 
> AVALANCHE suplex
> AVALANCHE frankensteiner
> ...


There are going to be fans on this forum who absolutely HATE the references and reverence for the established names of moves either popularized or created in Japan. 

It originated from the way moves are called in Japan. Moves done off the top/middle rope like the superplex, piledriver, powerbomb, crucifix bomb/Black Tiger Bomb/Ego’s Edgef are traditionally all labelled with the same “avalanche” description. 

I prefer Excalibur’s more academic delivery to the WWEstyle of barely calling any moves at all. He puts over the action in the ring like a play-by-play man should. 

The “other” way mainly treats matches as incidental contact at the workplace. Matches are practically b-roll footage when a wrestler happens to appear on the television screen Mondays and Fridays on USA and FOX, respectively.


----------

